# This is neat...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

One of the disadvantages of a small campervan is not having a proper loo.

I thought this idea from Leisuredrive was quite clever....






Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tis clever, just a couple of drawer sliders, not sure it'd take my weight in that plane, not sure I'd use it either, some things need a wall around them


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Has it a seat belt? and does it count as passenger seat:grin2:and what about splashes!
A bit too close to bed and micro wave.


The cassette looks like a 20L most new coach builts only have a 16L.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is better. And cheaper.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Clarkson demonstrated one on Top Gear and it promptly collapsed under him.

Mind when I saw the name I did think of you Barry........

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> This is better. And cheaper.


What a load of crap, by the time I got it ready I'd longer need it


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Cycle clips works for me.:-\"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Cycle clips works for me.:-\"


Reports say otherwise, they all thought you had bad taste in socks, until they got closer   :


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete I thought the places you go this would have been fine:
http://www.bumperdumper.com/bumper2.htm

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Pete I thought the places you go this would have been fine:
> http://www.bumperdumper.com/bumper2.htm
> 
> Dave


Dave.
It's a long time since I saw that url quoted in a reply.
I thought the firm would have gone by now. (Mind you, you can only go when you've got to go!):wink2:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Dave.
> It's a long time since I saw that url quoted in a reply.
> I thought the firm would have gone by now. (Mind you, you can only go when you've got to go!):wink2:


:grin2::grin2:
like this line "for extra back end support you can lean the back of the frame against a tree or some stable object"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Pete I thought the places you go this would have been fine:
> http://www.bumperdumper.com/bumper2.htm
> 
> Dave


Hmm, I suppose if you forgot to put the bucket underneath you'd also need a pooper scooper.



Pete


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought there was no 'solids' allowed in motorhomes. I have that rule in mine apart from desperate situations when a small bin bag is arranged around toilet seat ( sanitary pad in bottom of bag for any liquids). 
What does everyone else do.....just out of interest


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

margrae said:


> I thought there was no 'solids' allowed in motorhomes. I have that rule in mine apart from desperate situations when a small bin bag is arranged around toilet seat ( sanitary pad in bottom of bag for any liquids).
> What does everyone else do.....just out of interest


Shock horror we poo and pee in ours, just like we do at home, that's what they are there for. (IMO).

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

margrae said:


> I thought there was no 'solids' allowed in motorhomes. I have that rule in mine apart from desperate situations when a small bin bag is arranged around toilet seat ( sanitary pad in bottom of bag for any liquids).
> What does everyone else do.....just out of interest


You will be tellin us you must not get the shower wet next.....

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

margrae said:


> I thought there was no 'solids' allowed in motorhomes. I have that rule in mine apart from desperate situations when a small bin bag is arranged around toilet seat ( sanitary pad in bottom of bag for any liquids).
> What does everyone else do.....just out of interest


Then what do you do with it? I'm intrigued.


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Double bagged , then disposed off at the earliest opportunity. My sis does the same in her motorhome.......we must be weird. After being a nurse for 38yrs the older I get the less I can tolerate the thought of 'solids' swishing around in the cassette and the emptying .....omg not a chance.......I gip at the smell of pee !!


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

this is what I am like....


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

margrae said:


> this is what I am like....


:lol: :lol:

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

margrae said:


> Double bagged , then disposed off at the earliest opportunity. My sis does the same in her motorhome.......we must be weird. After being a nurse for 38yrs the older I get the less I can tolerate the thought of 'solids' swishing around in the cassette and the emptying .....omg not a chance.......I gip at the smell of pee !!


Honestly you are worrying unnecessarily. If you use the Blue stuff in the loo it all breaks down and its just a kind of chemical smell when you empty it. I dont even think twice about it.

Most emptying points are outside anyway. The entire unit is sealed once you close the loo so no whiffs back in the van.

The Thetford system is well designed and a brilliant bit of kit. I would hate to think I was tied to sites in order to do a number 2!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a bog for C**** sake, use it just as you would at home. How can anyone catch a t*** in a bag and then bin it? In fact where would you bin it?
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I remember the days when a porta potti was a bucket in a corner and we all used to empty into a hole in the corner of the field. Got jealous at some of the snakes that were dumped.
In fact I go further back to toilet tents and soil latrines at Scout camp.
Gerry


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Its no different from using one of those toilets with a bag , I just prefer no solid waste in the cassette....each to their own. 
I was a girl guide and used the latrines in a field.....didn't mind then.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm fascinated by your inventiveness margrae!

Mind you, I wouldn't dare in our MH - hubby would be sure to stand on it n burst the bag before we'd time to dispose of it!


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

It gets double bagged and put in outside locker......then disposed of in a 'doggie' bin when walking dogs......mind you I have only got 2 yorkies and a rather biggish black bag !!!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

tugboat said:


> Cycle clips works for me.:-\"


This did have me chuckling out loud..

Thats more like it..

Al' ...


----------

